# racing snail



## photoboy73 (Feb 15, 2017)

I took the shell off my racing snail.
It did not work, if anything it made him more sluggish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You should be banned from this section :wink: :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Off topic ??. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------

